

Consumer Vs. B2B: Why Not All Startups Are The Same - ckelly
http://www.forbes.com/sites/groupthink/2014/06/12/consumer-vs-b2b-why-not-all-startups-are-the-same/

======
mindcrime
Well said. Doing the enterprise / B2B thing is a whole different world than
doing something consumer oriented. I wouldn't trade it for the world though...
I'd much rather try to build something and then sell it to somebody for actual
money (and by "somebody" I mean a company with a budget and money to spend),
as opposed to the standard "get a lot of users first and then figure out how
to monetize it" model.

On the flipside, as this article alludes to, it's not _easy_ to get companies
to part with their money, and it's definitely not fast. Learning to do B2B
sales is a whole new beast if you havne't done it before (I hadn't, and I'm
still trying to figure it out).

